# Songs that  tug your heart strings...



## Wren (Nov 1, 2022)

I can never make it to the end of this one


----------



## Wren (Nov 1, 2022)

And his sons, Noel and Ben, watched by their older brother Marty


----------



## charry (Nov 1, 2022)

Wren said:


> I can never make it to the end of this one


Aww love this song wren 
Where’s those tissues


----------



## charry (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Nov 1, 2022)

BOBBY GOLDSBORO =HONEY​


----------



## timoc (Nov 1, 2022)

Sarah Vaughan - Speak Low​


----------



## Wren (Nov 1, 2022)

charry said:


>


You’ve set me off again now Charry, that was my song with a very special person, sadly, no longer with us ....


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 1, 2022)

We named our eldest daughter (Now 34) after this song.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 1, 2022)

This is not a sad song but it was one of my mom's favorites and made her smile which was not something she did often. I can never finish the song without


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## charry (Nov 1, 2022)

This is my song to my husband


----------



## Been There (Nov 1, 2022)

Been There said:


>


@charry, Del introduced this song at a concert in Australia.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Nov 1, 2022)

I'm Not Lisa, Jesse Coulter
Such a Day, Vera Lynn


----------



## Been There (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## dobielvr (Nov 1, 2022)

"In My Life"...the Beatles  

My mother.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 1, 2022)

charry said:


> This is my song to my husband


Chrissie Hynde at her best


----------



## Wren (Nov 1, 2022)

This isn’t sad there’s just something about the emotion in her voice


----------



## timoc (Nov 2, 2022)

I'll Be Seeing You​


----------



## timoc (Nov 2, 2022)

Blossom Dearie - Someone To Watch Over Me​


----------



## Jamala (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 2, 2022)

Lulu - Cry


----------



## charry (Nov 2, 2022)

*a memory for me ….just love this era *


----------



## charry (Nov 2, 2022)

Been There said:


>


Beautiful been there…..plus WALK ON BY ….


----------



## charry (Nov 2, 2022)

Crying , listening to this song ……..


----------



## mrstime (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 2, 2022)

I wish I could figure out why this song tugs at my heart strings.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 2, 2022)

timoc said:


> BOBBY GOLDSBORO =HONEY​


One of my favorites!


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 2, 2022)

A new one called, I think its called, “it’s not what he did, but what he didn’t do” or something like that .  Country Western, of course.


----------



## Bella (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## ArnoldC (Nov 2, 2022)

Greenfields, 'Brothers Four'


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 2, 2022)

My husband (then boyfriend) took me to see Mathis and he sang this and I cried.


----------



## win231 (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 2, 2022)

Marvin sang the H E double hockey sticks out of this one! My husband and I loved the live version better than the record.


----------



## senior chef (Nov 2, 2022)

Unchained Melody.  The Righteous Brothers


----------



## oldpop (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Nov 3, 2022)

I Get Along Without You Very Well (1948) - Dinah Shore​


----------



## timoc (Nov 3, 2022)

Eydie Gorme - If He Walked Into My Life​


----------



## timoc (Nov 3, 2022)

Ella Fitzgerald Ev'ry time we say goodbye​


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 3, 2022)

I'll Say Forever, My Love  JIMMY RUFFIN​


----------



## charry (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## charry (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 6, 2022)

The Script - The Man Who Can’t Be Moved​


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Tempsontime65 (Nov 16, 2022)

Ok...... Neither One Of Us[very personal]- I Can't Find[Smokey- the greatest song of lost love ever]- The Sea And She[New Rotary Connection]- Since I Lost My Baby[Temptations...just listen to David's voice on this tale of woe]- A Folk In The Road[The Miracles].


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 16, 2022)

Some people leave this world too soon.  What a masterpiece.  George must be sitting up there in heaven crying tears of joy.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Nov 16, 2022)

Peggy Lee - Where Or When​


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 16, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Songs that tug your heart strings...


But not too hard...


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 16, 2022)

Still hard to listen. Hurts so much.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 17, 2022)

I remember this song from around 1962. It was at the top of the charts, and I just listened to it over and over……


----------



## Devi (Nov 17, 2022)

Don Henley (from the Eagles) — You Must Not Be Drinking Enough


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 17, 2022)

*This was our first dance at our wedding*


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Nov 18, 2022)

Billy Eckstine - If She Walked Into My Life​


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 18, 2022)

Over the years I think many of us have some regrets for not keeping in contact with many of those who have passed through our lives.
Whether they were once close friends or family members, we do from time to time reminisce on what could have been.
One day, those people whom we may have wanted to patch up differences with will be no more.
Age catches up with everyone and we all die.
We may never know they have died or we may hear on the grape vine that they are no longer around.
Which brings me to the reason for this post.

I am reminded of a song by Mike and the Mechanics titled, The Living years.
It is a song of regret of a son not having given enough time and recognition to his Father before he died.

Tugs at my heart every time I hear it.

The Lyrics being

Every generation, Blames the one before, And all of their frustrations, Come beating on your door
I know that I'm a prisoner, To all my Father held so dear,
I know that I'm a hostage, To all his hopes and fears,
I just wish I could have told him, in the living years
Oh, crumpled bits of paper, Filled with imperfect thought.
Stilted conversations, I'm afraid that's all we've got
You say you just don't see it, He says it's perfect sense, You just can't get agreement,
In this present tense, We all talk a different language, Talking in defence.
( Chorus )

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late (it's too late) when we die (oh when we die)
To admit we don't see eye to eye

So we open up a quarrel, Between the present and the past, We only sacrifice the future,
It's the bitterness that lasts
So don't yield to the fortunes, You sometimes see as fate, It may have a new perspective,
On a different date, And if you don't give up, and don't give in, You may just be O.K.
(Chorus)

I wasn't there that morning, When my Father passed away, I didn't get to tell him, All the things I had to say
I think I caught his spirit, Later that same year, I'm sure I heard his echo, In my baby's new born tears, I just wish I could have told, him in the living years
(Chorus)

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye

So, if you have someone you want/need to make amends with then do not leave it too late.

Mike & The Mechanics - The Living Years​


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 18, 2022)

@Pecos @dobielvr @MarkinPhx @Pink Biz @Pinky


----------



## katlupe (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Pecos (Nov 18, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Pecos @dobielvr @MarkinPhx @Pink Biz @Pinky


MDS,
That is a great song,


----------



## Pecos (Nov 18, 2022)

timoc said:


> Billy Eckstine - If She Walked Into My Life​


Billy Eckstine is one of those great talents who have gotten forgotten.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Nov 26, 2022)

The Party's Over​


----------



## timoc (Dec 28, 2022)

David Alexander sings Hurt​


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Della (Dec 29, 2022)

The Speed of the Sound of Loneliness


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2022)

Something about the lead singers voice really grabbed me, the very first time I heard the song; I purchased it immediately.






@Pecos @Pinky @Pink Biz @MarkinPhx @dobielvr


----------



## MikeyDude (Dec 29, 2022)

This one....


----------



## Barefootgirl (Dec 30, 2022)

Van Morrison - Reminds Me Of You 
Gets me everytime.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 30, 2022)

I know that at least 2 of the 3 sisters are dead way too soon. Connie sings lead in this song.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 30, 2022)

This one not only tears at my heart strings it pulls my heart right out of my chest!  So exciting and has very personal meaning for me:


----------



## timoc (Dec 30, 2022)

Eternally (1958) - SARAH VAUGHAN - Lyrics​


----------



## Bella (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2022)

I've so been there, done that. Besides his sweet vocals, the words spoke to me.  This entire album is like being wrapped in a warm, cozy blanket drinking hot cocoa on a cold winter night.






@Pecos @MarkinPhx @Pinky @Pink Biz @dobielvr @palides2021 @Medusa @oldpop @Tish @JaniceM @BobB @timoc


----------



## leastlongprime (Dec 30, 2022)

_Stand By Me_, the greatest love song ever.
Ben E King, 1961


----------



## timoc (Dec 31, 2022)

Bella said:


>


For those that don't know, 'besame mucho' means 'kiss me a lot'.......so, here ya go, Bella


----------



## Feelslikefar (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Dec 31, 2022)

timoc said:


> For those that don't know, 'besame mucho' means 'kiss me a lot'.......so, here ya go, Bella


Right back at ya, Tim!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 2, 2023)

The first song means a lot to me. My Husband and I danced to it the day we met and the second song was playing when a  very close friend of mine who was a fireman was killed fighting a fire.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 2, 2023)

I really love this live version; DH is so soulful. When I watch this video, especially when DH bows, I feel he was going through something that was making him sad. But the show must go on as they say.





@Pecos @MarkinPhx @Pinky @Pink Biz @Medusa @Blessed @dobielvr


----------



## Pecos (Jan 2, 2023)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I really love this live version; DH is so soulful. When I watch this video, especially when DH bows, I feel he was going through something that was making him sad. But the show must go on as they say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MDS, This is a great performance. Thanks.


----------



## Bella (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Della (Jan 3, 2023)

I've always loved this song by the sweet, Shirelles, but this version by the Bee Gees is my new favorite. 
I think it perfectly expresses the intensity and insecurity of the newly in love.


----------



## Sawfish (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Medusa (Jan 3, 2023)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I really love this live version; DH is so soulful. When I watch this video, especially when DH bows, I feel he was going through something that was making him sad. But the show must go on as they say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@OneEyedDiva  That was nice; thank you.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## FastTrax (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## FastTrax (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## DebraMae (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## timoc (Jan 3, 2023)

Matt Monro - Softly As I Leave You - With Lyrics​


----------



## Lara (Jan 3, 2023)

Starry Starry Night...Don Mclean
This beautiful poetic masterpiece touches me so deeply I can almost feel Van Gogh's pain. 
How he "suffered for his sanity, how he tried to set us free"
"Morning fields of amber grain, weathered faces lined in pain, are soothed beneath the artist's loving hand."


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 3, 2023)

@Pinky @Pink Biz @Pecos @MarkinPhx @Medusa @Blessed @dobielvr @Shalimar @palides2021


----------



## Lara (Jan 4, 2023)

Unchained Melody...The Righteous Brothers


----------



## timoc (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Lewkat (Jan 4, 2023)

timoc said:


> Eternally (1958) - SARAH VAUGHAN - Lyrics​


That's Terry's Theme from the movie, Limelight.  Love this song.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 4, 2023)

Bella said:


>


Andy Russell made this popular back in the 40's.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Lewkat (Jan 4, 2023)

Lewkat said:


> That's Terry's Theme from the movie, Limelight.  Love this song.


By the way, Charlie Chaplin wrote the words to that song and Limelight was about his life and career.


----------



## Bella (Jan 4, 2023)

Lewkat said:


> *Andy Russell made this popular back in the 40's.*


I know that "Besame Mucho" was written and performed by Consuelo Velazquez in 1940. I think Andy Russell performed it in 1943. He was the first to sing it in both Spanish and English. I don't think I've ever heard a bad version of it. Even the Beatles recorded it! 






And for you, Lew.


----------



## Lara (Jan 4, 2023)

Lara's Theme...why not 










Somewhere my love there will be songs to sing
Although the snow covers the hope of Spring
Somewhere a hill blossoms in green and gold
And there are dreams, all that your heart can hold
Someday we'll meet again, my love
Someday whenever the Spring breaks through
You'll come to me, out of the long-ago
Warm as the wind, soft as the kiss of snow
Lara, my own, think of me now and then
Godspeed, my love, till you are mine again


----------



## Medusa (Jan 5, 2023)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Pinky @Pink Biz @Pecos @MarkinPhx @Medusa @Blessed @dobielvr @Shalimar @palides2021


I love the pictoral essay that goes with that pretty song.


----------



## timoc (Jan 6, 2023)

Lara said:


> Lara's Theme...why not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of those tunes you hear in the morning and you're still humming it at bedtime.


----------



## Victoria (Jan 6, 2023)

This song he wrote after his 4 year old son died.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 6, 2023)

Pecos said:


> MDS, This is a great performance. Thanks.


Yes it is. And the band is kickin' !  I would have *loved* to be at that concert.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Lewkat (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Pecos (Jan 6, 2023)

Pinky said:


>


That one sure takes me back a few years.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Victoria (Sunday at 11:13 PM)




----------



## timoc (Monday at 2:43 AM)

I'm Afraid The Masquerade Is Over​


----------

